# Hello, Happy New Year



## Michlt (Jan 2, 2005)

I am new to the forum and just introduced myself in the 'Meet & Greet' area. Since my interest is in Taiji, I also wanted to say hello in this area. As a beginner with only 15 months of instruction, I am looking forward to learning a lot from these discussions. Thanks.
 :supcool:


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy New Year, we'll do it again in Feburary 

 Make yourself at home, and feel free to post and reply as much as you like! Good to have you here.

 -MT Mod-
 Adam C
 7sm


----------



## chi-ca (Jan 2, 2005)

Michlt said:
			
		

> I am new to the forum and just introduced myself in the 'Meet & Greet' area. Since my interest is in Taiji, I also wanted to say hello in this area. As a beginner with only 15 months of instruction, I am looking forward to learning a lot from these discussions. Thanks.
> :supcool:


Welcome Michlt!
What style of Taiji do you practice?
chi-ca


----------



## Michlt (Jan 2, 2005)

I practice the 24-Form Yang style and am working on learning the 48-Form (which is a blended style form, I think). 

I have also taken the first of a four-part seminar on the Taiji Kung Fu Fan form. This is my first weapons form, and I like it.

 :supcool:


----------



## chi-ca (Jan 3, 2005)

I started with the 24-form myself and am currently working on the traditional 103-form.  No weapons yet but I sense a sword in my future....
Chi-ca


----------



## Michlt (Jan 3, 2005)

Is the 103-form a Yang form? How long have you been working with it? :supcool:


----------



## chi-ca (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, the 103-form is traditional Yang style. My school also teaches Chen style but I'm strickly Yang.  I've been doing Taiji about as long as you and love it --though it seems that the more I learn the more there is to learn.  It should keep me busy for a loooong time!
chi-ca


----------



## pete (Jan 4, 2005)

hello michlt and welcome to the MT tai chi forum...

and a happy new year to you and all my e-friends here!

good luck and have fun learning the chinese fan form, and the 48-form, and same to you chi-ca with your progress with your yang 103-form (have you made any headway finding qigong instruction?)

my goals for 2005 are to improve my sensitivity and listening skills, through the practice of push hands exercises and chin na applications.  as some of you know, i also train in american kenpo which i feel i can improve by applying these skills and softening a bit in the appropriate places.  it is sure to be an interesting and fun year for me... hope it will be for all of you as well!!!

pete.


----------



## chi-ca (Jan 5, 2005)

Happy 2005 to you too, Pete!
I haven't made any progress with the qigong--too many distractions in the last couple of months -- but it's one of my new year's resolutions.  Are you already working in push hands or will this be a new area for you?
Chi-ca


----------



## pete (Jan 5, 2005)

i've been working push hands for about 2 years now, so its more about skill development...


----------

